
Tail equivalent on Kafka? - yduf
I am working on a micro-service system and I plan to use Kafka as a log transport mechanism to centralize logs coming from every services. Does something already exists that would provide a &quot;tail&quot;-like functionality on Kafka (be able to monitor topics and their input) ? Trying to going fast, I am looking for something very basic. I am also looking for recommendation on solution that could be used in a second step to provide more elaborate log survey (filter &#x2F; query &#x2F; alert ...), any idea and feedback ?
======
sixwing
For Heroku's managed Kafka in the common runtime, you can just `heroku
kafka:tail topic`. For other environments, you might look at something like
[https://github.com/EnvisionX/kafcat](https://github.com/EnvisionX/kafcat) or
[https://github.com/edenhill/kafkacat](https://github.com/edenhill/kafkacat).

------
SEJeff
Should be trivial to write a small consumer in python or golang. I'd suggest
asking on a place like stack overflow or somewhere else. You could literally
do this in ~5-6 lines with pykafka.

------
donaldguy
[https://github.com/edenhill/kafkacat](https://github.com/edenhill/kafkacat)

